
[Machine Learning] What metric to use when classifying random processes? - HichamEB
https://medium.com/@kwykedu/metrics-random-processes-in-classification-fd5bafa79505
======
HichamEB
Hello all,

I just wrote a post where I go over the usual metrics for classification of
deterministic targets then propose an alternative when the target is more of a
stochastic nature. I would love to have your feedback about it !

